# Koi Blog 2020 - TeichundGarten4you



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2020)

Was kostet die Welt? Ähhhh der Koiteich? Ich war fleißig und habe die Verbräuche und Ausgaben an meinem Koiteich für euch protokolliert. In diesem Video gibt es daher einiges an Statistik rund um meinen Teich aus dem Jahr 2019.





_View: https://youtu.be/gKRgxi_m5N0_


----------



## Sven S. (4. Jan. 2020)

Sehr interessantes Video, vielleicht kannst du ja mal noch verraten was du für die Kw/h und den m³ Wasser bezahlst?


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2020)

Du hast aber einen hohen Verbrauch. Wenn das die Greta wüßte

Mit mehr als 50m³ Umwälzung über Luftheber und einer automatischen Filterung habe ich ca. 70kWh im Monat das sind ca. 20Euro.


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Jan. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn das die Gre.. wüßte


Gre....,jetzt ist die auch schon hier 

Norbert , pass blos auf das sie dir nicht auf die Schlische kommt ! Mit den LH regelmäßig und
bewusst Co2 austreibst ........  

Ich kann nix für mein Treiben , mich treibt der innere Zwang ! Gewährleistung oder Garantie oä Schlüsse ich im Vorhinein aus !


----------



## dizzzi (4. Jan. 2020)

Greta wäre bestimmt milde gestimmt, weil wir ja Tieren, egal ob gekauft, oder aus der Wildnis , den Teich als ihr neues Zuhause ansehen.
Ich bin ganz fein raus. Habe 2 Arten im Teich, die auf der roten Liste stehen..
Also da sind 12 € im Monat sowas von Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Sven S. (4. Jan. 2020)

Ich glaube wir brauchen uns keine Sorgen machen damit lässt sichfür Greta und ihren Eltern kein Geld verdienen


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Du hast aber einen hohen Verbrauch


Naja N. Find ich zwar auch aber ,
Wer soviel Fisch hat muss halt auch mehr gegen steuern ! In allen Belangen !


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Naja N. Find ich zwar auch aber ,
> Wer soviel Fisch hat muss halt auch mehr gegen steuern ! In allen Belangen !


Deswegen habe ich ja mehr Umwälzung bei meinen 150kg Fisch


----------



## Teich4You (5. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Video, vielleicht kannst du ja mal noch verraten was du für die Kw/h und den m³ Wasser bezahlst?


Um die Frage zu beantworten:
Wasser 1,60 je Kubikmeter 
Strom circa 26cent


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja mehr Umwälzung bei meinen 150kg Fisch


Nee N. 
Ick mein genau es anders Rum ! Wenn ich mir anschaue wie viel grosse Fische bei 30 l der Florian hat .( PS  ,hab nachgesehen ca 75 kg /30Tl) darfst ruhig meer Fisch
haben , bei dem OZEAN ...... Der immer noch nicht eingetroffen ist 
Später eingefügt !


----------



## Sven S. (5. Jan. 2020)

Sind ja relativ normale Preise, wenn ich das aber alles überschlage, bin ich auch der Meinung das es ziemlich viel ist, aber du wirst es genau wissen hast dir ja die Kosten nicht aus den Fingern gezogen.
Machst du mehr wie 10% Wasserwechsel die Woche? und welche Pumpe(n) benutzt du?
Ist sicherlich in deinen Videos beschrieben hab sie nur leider nicht alle im Kopf.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Jan. 2020)

Wasserwechsel 25-30% die Woche. 
16er und 20er rohrpumpe.


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Jan. 2020)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wasser 1,60 je Kubikmeter
> Strom circa 26cent



Stromtechnisch liegen wir preislich schon mal gleich auf - bei uns ähnlich zu mindest!
Viel groß Einsparen kann man hier halt nicht, was die Pumpen oder das Gesamtsystem im ganzen braucht, brauchen sie halt..

Wasser bin ich mit 1.10 € um 50 Cent billiger..
Hier ist ja Einsparpotenzial vorhanden. 
Florian hat ja selbst gesagt, er regelt seinen Dauerhaften Zufluss etwas nach unten ..


----------



## Sven S. (5. Jan. 2020)

Bei 1,10€ bist du ja schon fast zu beneiden, da lässt es sich richtig sparen. Bei mir liegt der Wasserpreis bei1,55€.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Bei 1,10€ bist du ja schon fast zu beneiden, da lässt es sich richtig sparen. Bei mir liegt der Wasserpreis bei1,55€.



Ihr Glücklichen! Bei uns liegt der Wasserpreis bei 2,38 Euro brutto und das Schmutzwasser nochmalig 1,68 Euro, wobei mir das wegen meinem Gartenanschluss egal sein kann... Strom liegt auch bei rund 26 ct/kWh.

Eine Kostenermittlung mache ich seit dem Bau von Teich 2.0 in 2013 nicht. Habe zwar alle Rechnungen in einem Karton, aber ich glaube das Bilden einer Summe würde mir den Spaß nehmen. 

Mein Motto: *„Es ist Hobby und Hobby kostet eben...“*


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Bei 1,10€ bist du ja schon fast zu beneiden, da lässt es sich richtig sparen. Bei mir liegt der Wasserpreis bei1,55€.



Ja, bin sehr zufrieden! 
Aktuell bzw. lag er bei 1.10 € - wird dieses Jahr (2020) auf 1.35€ erhöht..
Dafür sinkt Abwasser (eh egal..) von 1.68 € auf 1.60 € 

Haus macht nicht viel aus ..
Garten - haben wir einen Brunnen ..

Meine Verbrauchsdaten (falls Sie interessieren) befinden sich bei mir im Thread.
2019 habe ich 255 m3 verbraucht (rein Teich) - hier pendelt sich das ein! 





muh.gp schrieb:


> Eine Kostenermittlung mache ich seit dem Bau von Teich 2.0 in 2013 nicht. Habe zwar alle Rechnungen in einem Karton, aber ich glaube das Bilden einer Summe würde mir den Spaß nehmen.
> Mein Motto: *„Es ist Hobby und Hobby kostet eben...“*



Ich mache auch einen Kostenauflistung, damit ich Bescheid weiß, weil ich bedingt durch den Teichbau einiges einspare zu vorher..
War hier dieses Jahr wirklich sehr zufrieden & zugleich überrascht - Einsparung 3000-3500 kWh!

Mir persönlich ist es aber auch egal, was es kostet. Mir macht das Spaß & den lasse ich mir auch nicht nehmen.
Egal was du für Kosten anrauschen! 2018 hatte ich z.B. (einmalig) einen Stromverbrauch von 14 100 kWh.

Da kostet das Hobby Motorrad, fast mehr ..


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2020)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Mein Motto: *„Es ist Hobby und Hobby kostet eben...“*


Wohl dem, der es sich leisten kann.

Wie man es selbst auslebt und ob man sich für die Ausgaben interessiert muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ein Handeln ins Blaue hinein, wäre für mich keine Option.
Ich habe weder unerschöpfliche finanzielle Möglichkeiten, noch möchte ich unnötig verschwenderisch mit den vorhandenen umgehen.
Und natürlich bin ich aus diesem Grund auch daran interessiert wie effizient die Dinge am Teich laufen, oder eben nicht.
Die Dokumentation der Daten mache ich aus diesem Grund ausschließlich für mich.
Im Nebeneffekt entstand das Video dazu.

Ich kann auch nicht behaupten das mich das Erfassen der Ausgaben unglücklich macht.
Ich erfasse gründsätzliches alle Ausgaben und andere Dinge, auch außerhalb des Koiteiches.
Mir hilft das mein Leben zu organisieren.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/a-QzAB0rPjA_


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Florian ,
Durch meine letzten Aktivitäten kann ich das auch bestätigen ! 
Als Wichtigstes ----- Konzentration der Wachstums hemmenden Hormone !
                             ------ Wassertemperatur bei 22°C
                             ------ Futtergröße 4,5 mm


Alfii147 schrieb:


> 255 m3 verbraucht (rein Teich) -


Hallo Fabian 
Wenn man dein Teich 30Tl x 52 Wochen nimmt bei 10% Wasserwechsel kommt man nah an 160m3
Wo bleibt denn der nicht unerhebliche Rest ? Spült dein Filter so viel ? Oder wechselst du eher 20% ?


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Jan. 2020)

Servus Andre, 

bei den 255 m3 musst du noch die Erstbefüllung des Teiches abziehen, somit landen wir irgendwo bei 220 m3.
Ich wechsel mehr als 10 % wöchentlich, mal mehr mal weniger..
Besonder in den kalten Tagen, wechsel ich vermutlich sogar unter 10 %.. 

Der TF spült im Winter vll. alle Stunde mal, wenn überhaupt.
Im Sommer komme ich bedingt durch die Hochdrehung der Wiremesh auf alle 20-25 Minuten..

Im Winter reicht es sogar, wenn ich alle Woche mal Wasser nachfülle..
Sommer muss dies zu 90% täglich passieren ..

Ich mache aber eine grobe Liste! Kann gerne mal meine ungefähren Werte, pro Monat in meinem Thread posten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/alfiis-koiteich-bau-doku.49002/page-30

Diese Werte, schreibe ich mir nämlich immer mal auf, wenn ich im Keller bin oder Zeit habe.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/xpGbTOZjXVY_


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2020)

Gibt es Koi für Anfänger? Ausgehend dieser Frage, habe ich ein wenig nachgedacht und einige Fakten zusammengetragen die klären sollen, ob und welche japanischen Koi für Anfänger geeignet scheinen.





_View: https://youtu.be/VZkSvnPK9iw_


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/rqLkRthn3Uc_


----------



## Teich4You (29. Feb. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/8xyCuBxwezg_


----------



## Teich4You (7. März 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/ZFgokzBK5G0_


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

Das man den persönlichen Disput hier raus löscht versteh ick ja , aber gleich alle Beiträge die dem Themenersteller nicht gefallen zu löschen geht gar nicht !
Es ist ein offenes Forum wo jeder seine Meinung zu dem Thema sagen darf -- Diskussionsaustausch !
Wenn hier jetzt ein Teichanfänger drauf stößt kann er drauf kommen , das es so wie im Video dargestellt wird , die einhellige Meinung hier ist !
Selbst in einem Thema wo man nix zu schreiben kann , hat man die Möglichkeit es zu kommentieren !

So und jetzt kann man es wieder löschen oder mich exkomminizieren oder lün......


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2020)

Hier ist sein Teichblog, verständlich das dieser nicht mit unzähligen Themen zu gemüllt werden soll!
Desweiteren hat er darum gebeten, die Debatte aus diesem Thema zu entfernen und in einen eigenen/seperaten Thread zu stecken/verschieben.
Wenn dies nicht passiert, mei ..


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> unzähligen Themen


Bringt er hier auf durch seine vielfältigen Videos !


Alfii147 schrieb:


> zu gemüllt


Ist vielleicht das jetzt ! Und kann durchaus gelöscht werden !
Dann hätte er auch die andren vorherigen Wortmeldungen löschen sollen .


Alfii147 schrieb:


> zu stecken/verschieben.


Und genau das meine ich ja jetzt , *hier fehlt mir ein Hinweis darauf !
....hab ich nachträglich eingefügt .*


----------



## Wade (8. März 2020)

Wohin ist die Salzdiskussion  denn hin verschoben worden?


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2020)

Wurde nicht verschoben, sondern gelöscht.


----------



## dizzzi (8. März 2020)

Demokratie lebt von Meinungsvielfalt.
Also lasst uns mehr Demokratie wagen.
Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann...Ist ja schon traurig genug dass immer mehr Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft sich nicht trauen Ihre Meinung zu sagen...
Ich finde die Videos und die folgenden Diskussionen jedenfalls sehr interessant.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (8. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wurde nicht verschoben, sondern gelöscht.



Ne, nix gelöscht. 

Ist hier ausgelagert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/aufgeräumtes-aus-koi-blog-2020-thema-aufsalzen.50517/


----------



## DbSam (8. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wurde nicht verschoben, sondern gelöscht.


Stimmt nicht ganz, die Beiträge wurden in das Archiv(!) verschoben.

Wobei ich das sehr seltsam finde, wenn normale *Diskussionen im Diskussionsbereich *gelöscht werden:
 

Unter "Moderation" würde ich hier verstehen, das Beiträge mit persönlichen Entgleisungen verschoben/gelöscht werden, aber nicht ganz normaler Meinungsaustausch.
Aus dieser Sicht wäre es vermutlich besser, wenn die sachbezogenen Beiträge wieder in diesen Thread verschoben werden.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Demokratie lebt von Meinungsvielfalt.


... und ebenso auch ein Forum.

Und wenn jemand keine anderen Meinungen verträgt, dann darf er nicht in irgendwelchen Foren posten.
So einfach ist das.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2020)

Na dann passt ja alles!


----------



## ThorstenC (9. März 2020)

Natürlich passt es!
Wenn im allgemeinen einer Heulsuse etwas nicht passt, dann wird halt gejammert- und schwupps findet sich jemand, der das Näschen putzt und das Höschen trocken legt.

Vielleicht sollte man zum Schutze von empfindlichen Forenmitgliedern, die mit kritischen Kommentaren oder Hinweisen auf ggf. andere Sichtweisen (und sei es nur die Meinungen von Tierärzten) nicht vertragen jegliche Kommentarfunktionen/ Antwortmöglichkeit auf Null beschränken.
Also reine Monologe. Da kann sich derjenige dann mit ihm liebsten Menschen widerspruchlos unterhalten und der Blasphemie wird Einhalt geboten!

Unglaublich.....aber kann funktionieren.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. März 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Blasphemie


jetzt iss'n Killer auf  dich angesetzt ! 
Naja ,ick mein die Löschfunktion !


----------



## ThorstenC (9. März 2020)

Ja... der Tintenkiller der Schweizer Garde.


----------



## koichteich (9. März 2020)

OK, jetzt muß ich auch mal. 

Meinungsvielfalt ist toll ABER

In Foren mit Koi gibt es diese eigentlich nicht.

Jemand macht mal etwas anders und die Mehrheit sagt, mach das nicht, mach dies nicht. Und der Shitstorm geht los. 
Wenn man sich aber im Netz und youtube schlau macht, gibt es eben sehr viele anderer Meinungen. Irgendwann entwickelt man dann das eigene Gefühl dafür was richtig für sich und sein Teich ist und was nicht. Und da wird auch hervorgehoben das es nicht bei jedem Teich gleich ist und funktioniert.
Selbst der MK berichtigt sich immer wieder mal. 
Ach ja, Meinung von TA gehen auch weit auseinander. 
Es gibt halt nicht den einzigen TA der alles kann. 
Aber es gibt Menschen die immer versuchen was zu verbessern oder in die richtige Richtung lenken und was neues versuchen. 
Rückschläge eingeschlossen. 
Gruß 
Andreas

Zusatz: die Salzgeschichte hat Florian übrigens wie Kämmerer es empfiehlt gemacht.


----------



## Wade (10. März 2020)

also ich mache es nicht so. Ich teile es immer in 0,2% Schritten auf und schütte es eben dementsprechend rein. 
Ich habe damit auch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Mich interessiert auch nicht, dass Frau Dr. Lechleiter für/mit  Konishi oder sonst wen arbeitet, es geht um die Sache und nichts anderes.


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Na dann passt ja alles!


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/3-Plw3SYuN8_


----------



## samorai (13. März 2020)

He Florian!
Der Baumpilz kann dir dein ganzes Holz zerstören und ob er giftig ist schwer zu sagen, leicht toxisch auf jeden Fall.
Weisses Geflecht deutet auf Sporen hin.
Da hilft nur absaugen und verbrennen. 

Der Pilz oder Schwamm entsteht durch Feuchtigkeit /Nässe

Wenn das Holz verkokt wird passiert da nichts. 
Verkoken heißt anbrennen oder schwaerzen.
Das macht man im allgemeinen mit dem Flaechenbrenner. 
Das ist so gut das sich auch kein Schimmel bildet.


----------



## Teich4You (20. März 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/-pLuGExFNr4_


----------



## Teich4You (28. März 2020)

Wir alle hangeln uns so durch den März 2020. Ich sorge dafür, dass Ihr euch ein wenig die Langeweile vertreiben könnt. Mit einem weiteren YouTube Koi Blog von meinem eigenen Teich.





_View: https://youtu.be/Z8QtPG76d64_


----------



## samorai (28. März 2020)

Anstatt einer Bürste, die nur umher spritzt, benutze ich einen Insekten Schwamm (Autoabteilung, Supermarkt).
Es geht leichter und schneller.


----------



## Teich4You (29. März 2020)

Man kann das Ganze auch im und unter Wasser machen. Also direkt im Teich.
So mache ich es zumindest. Dann spritzt auch nichts in der Gegend umher


----------



## dizzzi (29. März 2020)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Man kann das Ganze auch im und unter Wasser machen. Also direkt im Teich.
> So mache ich es zumindest. Dann spritzt auch nichts in der Gegend umher


Ich mache es in einem Bottich sauber. Nur Wasser und danach an die Pflanzen...


----------



## Teich4You (4. Apr. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/bQi4-di1mL4_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Apr. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/lKlt24fVGmk_


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/SWDUsRp0YGY_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Sep. 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/OsRB498z4Zw_






_View: https://youtu.be/gER5WWTnQPc_






_View: https://youtu.be/eWyR4ho56RE_






_View: https://youtu.be/MpJGp6GiT_E_






_View: https://youtu.be/gsB1Xs9fTrU_


https://youtu.be/KK9p4osQhr0


----------



## Teich4You (4. Sep. 2020)

Teichbau und japanische Koikarpfen von hoher Qualität. Seit mehr als 10 Jahren ist dies das Aushängeschild von Koi Aquario. Ich zeige euch den Showgarten mit Koiteich und Schwimmteich und auch einiges mehr!  





_View: https://youtu.be/Mh_vevyrqiA_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Sep. 2020)

Selbst geplant und selbst gebaut. Ein Koiteich ganz nach meinem Geschmack. 50 Kubik, 40 Koi und ein Garten im japanischen Style. Auch die Filtertechnik macht Laune. Schaut es euch im Koi Blog gleich selbst an!





_View: https://youtu.be/HT3p0CE_6XY_


----------



## Teich4You (18. Sep. 2020)

Ein Update von meinem zweiten selbst gebauten Koiteich. Ich zeige euch den Garten, ein wenig vom Haus und natürlich meine Koi. Außerdem rede ich über Winterkonditionierung und welche Projekte noch anstehen. 





_View: https://youtu.be/e_6BUzqj0SY_


----------



## Biko (18. Sep. 2020)

Tolles Video und beeindruckende Anlage! Gratuliere!


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo @Teich4You! 
Antwort zur Regen Frage :
Warum schwimmen die Koi bei Regen oben. 

Das ist ein Urinstinkt, die hoffen auf von Regentropfen getroffene Insekten, die dann in das Wasser fallen und als Futter Quelle dienen. 

Ein anderes Beispiel ist der Spuckfisch der die Insekten mit einem Wasserstrahl von Äste schiest,...... der muss aber noch viel mehr tun um überhaupt zu treffen, Winkelberechnung (Brechung des Wassers).


----------



## Teich4You (25. Sep. 2020)

Wie konnte das passieren? Ist der Neue Teich am Ende? Und was geschah danach? Seht es selbst im neuen YouTube Koi Blog.





_View: https://youtu.be/oVLlNVlfDkE_


----------



## Teich4You (10. Okt. 2020)

Wie werden Koi wirklich alt? An diesem selbst gebauten Koiteich wurde vor rund 20 Jahren einiges richtig gemacht. Ich zeige euch wie der aufgebaut ist und worin das Geheimnis liegt, dass die Koi hier so alt werden! 





_View: https://youtu.be/JiWcdWzSTTM_


----------



## Teich4You (10. Okt. 2020)

Die Saison ist fast vorbei. Ich zeige euch in diesem YouTube Koi Blog wieder ein paar Eindrücke von meinem selbst gebauten Koiteich. Weitere Themen sind Überwinterung der Koi, unser altes Fachwerkhaus inklusive der aufgebauten Küche von Ikea und eine Ratte!





_View: https://youtu.be/UA-I9coAAfs_


----------

